# Aujourd'hui est un jour de deuil.



## lupita76 (23 Juillet 2010)

:rateau: Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

J'ai un gros souci technique, je pense que mon ordinateur portable iBook G4 est mort.

Depuis mon retour de l'étranger d'où il fonctionnait très bien jusqu'alors, j'ai pu remarquer son dis-fonctionnement lors que j'ai voulu le brancher :

Tout d'abord il a quasiment pris 1 mn pour mettre l'écran en route, ensuite après à peine une minute écran noir, sauf, que je pouvais distinguer encore la page principale et ensuite le voyant est passer au orange ...

Il faut aussi savoir qu'il a fêter ses 4 ans il y a un mois :love: et qu'il a pas mal voyager et bosser mon coco:rose:

Mais ont m'a dit que si l'écran ne réponds plus cela veut dire que c'est la carte mère ! A-vrai-dire, *je n'y connais pas grand chose.

Mais il me manque et j'en est vraiment besoin pour bosser.

Comment faire ! Il y a t'il une solution docteur ?

Merci par avance pour vos messages.

CReine

* honnêtement que dalle :S


----------



## lupita76 (24 Juillet 2010)

Apparemment personne n'a de réponse à ma question. :hosto:

Bonne soirée 

CReine


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Afin de savoir ce qu'a comme problème ton iBook, il faudrait faire un Hardware Test.

Pas de panique, le mot est barbare mais la procédure est simple.

Pour cela, il faut le cd ou le dvd d'installation livré avec l'ordinateur.


1. Insérez le CD dans le lecteur CD/DVD;
2. (Re)démarrez le Mac en gardant la touche *c* enfoncée jusqu'à l'apparition du logo de chargement de l'Apple Hardware Test.

Si c'est un DVD:

1. Insérez ce DVD dans le lecteur CD/DVD;
2. (Re)démarrez l'ordinateur en appuyant sur la touche [alt] jusqu'à l'apparition du Gestionnaire de démarrage;
3. Dès que celui-ci a fini de répertorier les différents médias sur lesquels le Mac peut démarrer, sélectionnez l'Apple Hardware Test et cliquez sur la flèche à droite.


----------



## lupita76 (25 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, 

Mais si je le reboute ! Vais-je perdre toutes mes données "photos..."

Je vais faire le test avant confirmation de ta réponse.

Bon dimanche 

C_Reine


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

lupita76 a dit:


> Mais si je le reboute ! Vais-je perdre toutes mes données "photos..."



On parle d'un test pour connaître l'état de ton système, donc pas de soucis.

_Au passage, change ton vert en noir qui est reservé à la modération...

_


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juillet 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien en quoi rebooter l'ordinateur effacerait quoi que ce soit, ou alors par rebooter tu entends en fait réinstaller le système. Le hardware test devrait permettre d'en savoir plus. J'ai eu un PC qui avait un problème très proche du tien. Je n'ai jamais su ce qu'il avait.


----------



## Waxmaster C (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un iBook G4 qui a plus ou moins les mêmes symptomes :
Lorsque que je l'allume, il freeze souvent et je suis obligé de le redémarrer, il lui arrive aussi parfois de me montrer toutes les couleurs de l'arc en ciel  mais finalement il ne boot pas. 
Quand il boot et que je commence à l'utiliser il lui arrive de freezer est je suis obligé de le redémarrer.
Je me suis renseigné sur le net, et il semblerait que le problème soit du à une puce soudée à la carte mère qui se désolidarise avec le temps. Ce qui me conforte dans cette idée, c'est que lorsque je veux être sure que le Mac démarre, je met un peu de pression à gauche du trackpad et le Mac démarre sans problème.
Je n'est pas encore eu le temps de l'ouvrir pour voire ce qu'il en est réellement, mais une des solution que j'avais lu, était de rajouter quelque chose sur la puce pour qu'elle soit bien maintenu sur la carte mère lorsqu'on remonte le Mac.
Je vais essayer de retrouver sa, pour plus d'information.
Désolé si je suis un peu vague dans les explications


----------



## Waxmaster C (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai retrouvé un forum où il en parle activement, c'est ici. Ils donnent pas mal de solution, il faut faire du tri, mais certains ont de très bon résultat.


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Septembre 2010)

Il faut ressouder le processeur vidéo, ce 'est pas facile, mais on y arrive, les cales diverses ne sont qu'une solution provisoire.


----------



## pacis (22 Septembre 2010)

solutions provisoires bien sur


----------



## Waxmaster C (24 Septembre 2010)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous, le problème est surtout d'avoir le matos, et une main pas trop tremblante


----------



## Brenn (24 Septembre 2010)

pacis a dit:


> solutions provisoires bien sur



Bien sur... que non!
Elles ne sont qu'une solution provisoire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Je compatis à ta douleur. J'ai moi-même un 'habibi' (powerbook de 2004) dont la longévité dépasse l'entendement.
Il faut dire qu'il a beaucoup voyagé et beaucoup travaillé.
Courage, la douleur est une adversité qui te rendra plus fort.
Si, si.


----------

